# 250W Power Usage



## AusToker (May 25, 2006)

i live in australia and was wonderin how much does it cost to run a 250w light for 24 hours, 12/12, 18/6? i stilll live at me mums and i showed her my setup yesterday cause wen i unplugged the HPS the power went out LOL. she is naging about the power usage. plz any info would help

AusToker


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

AusToker said:
			
		

> i live in australia and was wonderin how much does it cost to run a 250w light for 24 hours, 12/12, 18/6? i stilll live at me mums and i showed her my setup yesterday cause wen i unplugged the HPS the power went out LOL. she is naging about the power usage. plz any info would help
> 
> AusToker


*Whats up AusToker. There is a way to figure it out but i can't remember. I will look around and see if i can find it. *


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Here is a handy link for just this question. Put your info in at the top and bingo.

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.asp


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

*To estimate the cost of running a bulb, first locate your electric bill rate in the Killowatt-hours from your electric bill. Rates range anywhere from $.07 to $.11/kwh or higher depending on where you live. *

*Now calculate the amount of power your HPS system will draw. The ballast for an HID will add another 15% on the top of the lamps rated wattage.*

*400 x 1.5 = 460*

*(Note- Digital ballasts are a bit more efficient- check the manufactures specifications). Convert watts to killowatts by dividing by 1000. *

*400/1000 = .46*

*Multiply this times your rate to find out how much it costs to run your system  for one hour. (well use $.10/kwh as an example)*

*.46 x .1 = $.046*

*Now calculate the number of hours your system will be running in a given month. In veg you might run the system 24 hours a day and in flowering just 12. Multiply this number by the hourly rate above. (Assumes a 30 day month)*

*24hrs/day x 30 days x .046 = $33.12*
*12hrs/day x 30 days x .046 = $16.56*

*Hope this helps ya out my friend. *


----------



## AusToker (May 26, 2006)

thanks alot guys this has helped very much i hope me mum will stop naggin now. and i can finally get my grow started

thanks AusToker


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Don't forget, in some areas you have a "baseline" on the amount of power you can use before the price goes up. It should say on the power bill.


----------

